# Shetland in-hand tack



## funnyfarmnorth (Dec 30, 2010)

I showed Shetland stallions and mares as a kid and I recently purchased a Shetland gelding to show at open shows. What is the correct tack to show a gelding in-hand in? I know the stallions show in stallion tack,saddle,side reins and bridle, and mares and babies show in a halter with brow band(or they did 35 yrs ago). I have seen pictures with mini/arab type halters but was wondering what is the preferred type today? Pictures would be great. Thanks. Donna


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Dec 31, 2010)

Being as it is a open circuit show not a breed show I think you need to see what is appropriate for that show and how many other ponies will be showing and if they will be in stock type tack or if you will be in a class with pleasure type of horses?


----------



## funnyfarmnorth (Dec 31, 2010)

The shows I show at are a series of 4 and rules say show in tack appropriate for breed. They only have two halter classes in the pleasure divisionpen pony and open horse. I'm going to be buying something new as everything I have is mini size. I just figured I'd buy whats correct in case there is ever a "shetland class" in this area. Thanks. Donna


----------



## disneyhorse (Dec 31, 2010)

Is your gelding a Classic or a Modern, or a Modern Pleasure? The types of tack can vary between the classifications.

When I showed my Modern Pleasure stallion at local shows, I showed in the same tack I would show in breed shows (mare bridle with weymouth bit and braided mane/forelock).

If your guy is a Foundation or Classic, you can show in the arab-style halter, no ribbons in the hair.

Andrea


----------



## muffntuf (Jan 2, 2011)

If a gelding:

Foundation and Classic - cable halter

Modern Pleasure - Mare Bridle only or Cable Halter

Modern - Mare Bridle only

ASPR - Mare Bridle only


----------



## funnyfarmnorth (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Poodlepill (Jan 25, 2011)

funnyfarmnorth, I LOVE your horse in your profile pic


----------



## funnyfarmnorth (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks, He's a mini that I rescued 10 yrs ago as a rank,abused stallion. With a lot of patience he came around and we have had fun/sucess showing him in halter and performance at the local level. I have his 7 yr old daughter that looks just like him only more feminine.


----------

